
I have $10,000 dollars in my bank account. Am I an entrepreneur? - thileepan
https://medium.com/@sktgthill/i-have-10-000-dollars-in-my-bank-account-am-i-an-entrepreneur-d3fa3bf4ee61
======
thileepan
Everyone wants to be an entrepreneur at some point in their life.
Entrepreneurship is a dreamland. Own company, great lifestyle, beautiful wife,
nice car… and who doesn’t want it. Do you think it’s that easy to be an
entrepreneur?

